
Veil: Private Browsing Semantics Without Browser-Side Assistance [pdf] - sidcool
https://frankwang.org/files/papers/wang-veil.pdf
======
godelmachine
James Mickens is very profilic in information security related research. I
particularly like his essay titled - "The Slow Winter". Changed my thinking a
lot. Prof Igor Markov also had substantional effect on my thinking, just like
Prof Mickens did.

